# The Athletes Pharmacy and HGH- HCG



## KennyP (Apr 15, 2014)

Has anyone used The Athletes Pharmacy? I've used their gear but what I was really wondering about was their HGH and HCG? Forgive me if I screw this post up,it's my 1st


----------



## Yaya (Apr 15, 2014)

Never heard of them

Welcome to si


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

Got good reviews from what ive heard


----------

